
Why Dating Apps Are Unfixably Broken, and What We Can Do Instead - baron816
https://medium.com/@baronwilleford/why-dating-apps-are-unfixably-broken-227f730d5781#.ialw7ugr1
======
pink_dinner
Dating apps and sites are a tough business. As soon as you obtain a customer
(which can be costly), your app will ensure that they don't come back if you
are at all successful (happy people in relationships don't pay for dating
apps).

This is why Tinder is such a different business model. It encourages short-
term hookups where you will keep coming back for more.

~~~
smt88
> _It encourages short-term hookups_

How so?

